# Email and Facebook in Android



## piieers (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi!

I have a Facebook app and a E-mail app for my Android phone, and I´m using both, but what about security?

I signed in using my Windows Live email, but I haven´t found any button that says "Sign out" or anything like that. That means if I lose my phone, somebody can pick it up and start sending mails from my email and get access to my Facebook page.

Have I missed out on something or is this a big danger?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I have an HTC Desire HD. The procedure that may help is:
Start the Facebook App.
go to Profile page
on the phone, select menu and see if you have an item similar to 'Settings'. If so,
select Settings and see if you have a 'Privacy' section, look for 'Clear Passwords'
then look for a section on the phone 'Remember Passwords' and uncheck it.

I haven't set mine up like that because of HTC Sense. but I should imagine that you will need to go through the log-in process every time you start the App.

If it is an HTC phone with HTC Sense, you can set up an account on the HTC Sense website and control your phone from any PC.

If you lose or have the phone stolen, you can remotely clear everything off the memory of the phone, reverting it to a factory reset or send a command to kill the phone.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Addendum to my last posting:

Looking my Facebook Profile via my phone, scrolling right down to the bottom, I can see: Log Out

It is the second but last line.... Try that for Facebook.

However, for your email security, I will leave that to others to advise. I don't email on my phone.


----------



## piieers (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for your reply!

However, I didn´t find how to clear passwords or anything like that. Instead I reset my phone and all its settings to default. (Stupid as I am, I didn´t backup my contacts.)

Anyway, I think it is bad that you can´t sign out. What if you are lending your friend´s phone and just want to check your mail inbox...


----------

